# Don't know what to do?



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a friend that wants to trade me a Farmall Super A for a 1952 8N? I like Farmall's but I also like my 8N? Any suggestions. Both tractors need some work?

Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats a tough one. What are you planing to use them for? Any attachments for eather?


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I bought the 8N and it came with a bushhog. The bush hog is not part of the trade. I wanted it to just play with. Maybe cut the grass up around my building, push snow and etc. Play with mainly.

Thanks,

Tau

Does the Super A have a PTO? Does it have a lift arms in the back. I saw the tractor but don't remember.....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think all the attachments are mid mounted someone correct me if I'm wrong. The 8N is going to be a bigger tractor don't know if thats what you want or not. But i don't think the bush hog will work with the super a and all the ones i have seen have belly mowers. Now someone here was looking for a kit for a rear PTO i think you can convert them.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

A super A has rear PTO, but no 3PT Hitch. You'll want to keep the N for the bush hog, but maybe you can keep the N and buy the A!


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

In this area you couldnt trade two as a b and a h for a decent 8n Ive got a nice little 2n and it amazes me what people will pay for them. Their nice tractors but for just a little more you can get a nice jubilee or even a 2000


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I think I am going to keep the 8N. I am looking at a CUB with a woods mower to play with. I figure in the long run the 8N is going to be more valuable then the A. People seem to want to pay more. Although I am kind of partial to red.

Tau


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

An A is a fine tractor, but in my area at least, the Cub is much easier to find implements for! I think the A is a far superior tractor (some would argue ), but still runnning after 50+ years on that Cub, you can't argue with performance like that!


----------

